# Instrument cables for patch cables



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

How do pro instrument and mic cables compare to the commercial cables for home AV use ? I am getting ready to wire up my gear and I've got a lot of patch cables that I bought off of Ebay that are made up from Belden 8410 MT cable. They are labeled, some for audio and some for video. I looked them up and they are single conductor, 25AWG 52 ohm maximum output 9V, high impedence. These are laid out on the table along with the Monsters, Acoustic Research, etc, What do you think ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It'll work fine for audio, but for video and digital coaxial you should use 75-ohm cable.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Wayne, I knew that you would have the answer.


----------

